# CARTEC wheels



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Tried this in the BMW forum, but I realized how slow it is.
Found these wheels for sale locally:








The owner calls them "CARTEC" factory aftermarket BMW wheels. THey are 16x7.5, unknown offset (they appear to be staggered based on the center caps). Anyone know the offset? What are the chances of them fitting nicely on an A2? The owner says they fit his E30 nicely.
Second, what size tire should be run on a 7.5" wheel? I was thinking about 205/45/16, since it would match the OEM wheel size the best. I have a modest drop, handling is more important then looks for me.


----------



## discover d e a t h (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: CARTEC wheels (VDub2625)*

look sick... bump for you sir


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

back from the dead bump... anyone have any more info on these wheels? more pictures of the wheels, or pictures of them mounted. If anyone could shed some light on these that would be awesome.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I'll do some more research on the actual wheel itself later, but you will be more than fine running a 205 on a 7.5". 

I run a 195 on a 7.5" on my Honda and the stretch is minimal.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not wondering about the tires just curious about the wheels. May be able to get my hands on a set, not really sure how i feel about them though. The only thing I can find out is that there one piece. I know the come in 16x7.5 and 15x7, not sure about the offests, if anyone has any info on the offsets that would be legit also.:beer::beer:


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

I just found a set of these in a pawn shop, they appear to _possibly_ be NOS.






























*Sadly this thread is the only place on the internet where I can find them being mentioned. 

Anyone else know anything about them?*


----------

